# Lots of Plum Creek leases avail !!!!



## 7Mag Hunter

Just got my new issue of GON, and i was surprised to
see the number of leases avail from Plum Creek under the " I have land to lease" section....
Maybe some folks are shy of Plum Creek, in light of how
they have treated their lease holders this year !!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

They actually called me two days ago to ask why I hadn't renewed my lease. I sent a bank check weeks ago and they hadn't processed it yet!
I hope the GON ads are acurate, I don't think they are


----------



## Condor

*Lease availability*

I wouldn't be surprized if the market for deer hunting leases is softening up.   The constant change of rules, ownership, lease rates going up, cost of gasoline, etc has probally discouraged even more hunters.   GON ran an article last year which documented the decline in hunter numbers last year from previous seasons. 

In the past many club presidents had to come up with some money at lease due time and then try to collect when hunting season started.  I'll bet fewer and fewer are willing to do this as the number of hunters goes down.

There is no way the lease rates can continue to go up the way they have in the last several years without a lot of leases going unleased.


----------



## Bowhunter24

I would love to see plum creek get stuck with alot of unleased land, the way they treat there lease holders is a joke, charging them for every thing they do, then always putting the land up for bid the next yr, is nuts.


----------



## short stop

Bowhunter24 ---Land is not put on the auction block  unless the lease is not renenewed or terminated. If you lease  it from Plum creek you get 1st renewal rights .


 Reguardless  I know of 3 diff leases in 3 diff counties  that the entire club  just tossed in the towel .  Plum Creek  really  tried to cash in on their purchases this yr  in the lease market . They  charged  for campsite and individual campers plus a 30%  increase on price per acre o these club tracts .  This added up to addinal thousands  of dollars  ,not pocket change .     They  are  increasing leases thru  foodplot increases next yr ,another  headache .   Id  ---expext even more  leases on the market next yr .
 for all who missed the GON article   :http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=1132&cid=84


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Bowhunter24 said:


> I would love to see plum creek get stuck with alot of unleased land, the way they treat there lease holders is a joke, charging them for every thing they do, then always putting the land up for bid the next yr, is nuts.



That has never happened to me and this will be our fourth year on the Plum Creek land


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> i was surprised to
> see the number of leases avail from Plum Creek under the " I have land to lease" section....



h-m-m-m-m-m, that's interesting because the deadline to pay the lease was May 15 or June 1---there must have been a lot of people sending them back in early and telling them to keep them, if PC was able to list them in GON.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Twenty five ought six said:


> h-m-m-m-m-m, that's interesting because the deadline to pay the lease was May 15 or June 1---there must have been a lot of people sending them back in early and telling them to keep them, if PC was able to list them in GON.



I believe they payed to have a classified listing in the July GON. Plum Creek still hasn't processed all lease renewals yet and they don't know what is and is not available. Originally their website said the available land would be posted on 7-1. I've called Plum Creek and their voicemail said land would be posted on 7-9 and that was later changed to 7-13.

I've got to get to the bank on Mon. to see if my check cleared to find out if I still have a lease, cause Plum Creek doesn't know


----------



## one_shot

Plum creek has a person that handles the lease,a person that handles the timber. PC will pull in on a lease opening day & start cutting. They are all about money, it happen in clay co. They jumped on those free ads.


----------



## sowega hunter

I had a lease in Clay co. a couple of years ago that sold, get this, about 2 weeks after we paid the lease. We got the notice about 2 weeks after the lease was paid, but it took us about 2 months to get our money back. These are dirty people to deal with.


----------



## Dallas/Hunter

We dropped our lease from them because of the way we were treated. We had the same property for 20 years and since they purchased it, it has been a hassell. The new Camper and Camping Fee was the iceing on the cake. They are only interested in there $ and as long as hunters keep leasing there property and others like them nothing will change.


----------



## Buckeye1

there's none listed for lease on there web site??...whats with that?


----------



## BROWNING 260

Yeah website has no listings


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Same here, checked the website, and it showed
"no leases avail"....Maybe they are trying to build to
or add to their waiting list......
Talked to my nephew who leases my old Jones County
club, and he said the Plum Creek guy told him he could
plant all the food plots he wanted as long as he offset
the cost of growing trees on the plot areas....
At least $75.00 per year each !!!!
More money-More money-More money !!!!!


----------



## Win Mag

I spoke with the person in charge of the hunting lease for PC and he indicated that everything will be posted on the website on 7/13/07.


----------



## tommy jacobs

I wouldnt lease from Plum creek if they offered the land at a dollar an acre, we all have to quit leasing from these fools, and let them get stuck with the land a couple of years and they will change there tune, just as we should do to our great Government, if we all stayed home from work for 1 week and didnt pay taxs, the country would shut down, then they would listen ,Fair tax is the only fair tax system then the drug dealer, person on well fair, or prostitude would pay there fair share also.


----------



## drhunter1

tommy jacobs said:


> I wouldnt lease from Plum creek if they offered the land at a dollar an acre, we all have to quit leasing from these fools, and let them get stuck with the land a couple of years and they will change there tune, just as we should do to our great Government, if we all stayed home from work for 1 week and didnt pay taxs, the country would shut down, then they would listen ,Fair tax is the only fair tax system then the drug dealer, person on well fair, or prostitude would pay there fair share also.



Preach on brother, Preach on!   It's not just Plumb Creek. Its a lot of the timber companies and the private land owners. They have all gotten greedy! Just like the Govt. 

This will be my last year Hunting a 5000 acre lease in Washington County. I wish I hadn't already paid my dues 
($1,100) but thats water under the bridge. This is privately owned land and the owners let the rogues  on our club do any and everything they want as long as its an outlaw hunter thing to do. 

Basically, I plan to hunt public land and go on an out of state hunt from now on. I used to love going to my hunting club every weekend during the season, but I have decided that its not worth putting up with all of the **. 

Its sad that the days of the hunting club and deer camp experiences have gone sour, but I will always hunt somwhere if I can.  

Fair Tax


----------



## short stop

call me crazy   but I counted 168  diff  leases  avalible Plum creek  has listed in Gon under ''I have land for lease '' section in the July issue  . I added  all listings up  co by co .  Man  thats insane ---I'm sure they have never  had this happen before     

 Looks like there will be alot of unleased land this season  owned by Plum Creek .  I doubt they  even blink an eye at it.


----------



## hunter44a

Just heard from a coworker that a friend of his paid $3800 for a lease, then went down to hang stands and setup camp. The entire property was clearcut and the camp destroyed. You reckon the AJC would write an article about what SOME landowners are doing to their lessees and the land. Doubt it!!!


----------



## tommy jacobs

AJC  ha ha ha Those bleeding heart liberals probobly own some of that land, they all only care about the allmighty dollar, we hunters are at the bottom of the list for every thing , but our money is used for every thing , Including helping the humane society and those peta fools, the DNR is a joke of payed off fools and the only people dumber than them are we hunters that allow them to use our money to try to stop hunting ??? Its Insane


----------



## Aztec

There is a way to fight the the out of control Timber companys and other land owners to are sticking it to the hunters.  There is a solution to this problem and with the number of people on this board something can be done to protect our hunting interest.  Let figure it out and put a plan in action. Do we need legislation concerning people to lease land for hunting?  Do we need a (union or sorts) to fight for hunters?  Should be cancel all leases?  Let brain storm this issue and solve the problem


----------



## thetrock

Just stop leasing their land when the prices get too high,  complain to higher management when they screw you over, and keep posting on forums like this.  One thing corporate companies do not want, is negative publicity!


----------



## BradM

The club I hunted for several years was leased for close to 30 by the same person. We took good care of the property. Plum creek came in and would sell some pieces after we had paid our lease. 3 out of 4 years in a row they started cutting timber a few weeks before opening day. They wouldn't send the lease on time and then claimed we hadn't renewed. Now all the campers have to be moved. The land is up for sale! We could spend thousands putting in food plots, only to have it be sold in October and having someone else benefit from our years of work Nov. 1st. I'm in a new club and I won't ever hunt Plum Creek unless they sign a 30 year lease that's reviewed by my lawyer. I hope hunters let them eat taxes for a few years. Maybe GP will fire them!


----------



## thetrock

Plum Creek's stock is traded on the NYSE and they are classified as an REIT (Real estate investment trust) which means they are not subject to federal income taxes as long as they distribute 90% of taxable income to its shareholders.  This means that Plum Creek is very favorable for big mutual funds and institutions (57% of their shares are held by these funds).  Their last dividend for each share was $.42.  One of Plum Creek's future objectives is to capitalize on the price of real estate.  If they get the right price on a piece of property that hunters are leasing, it's sold!  

But, the money they get for the leases is another area they are trying to capitalize on.  They will try to squeeze every penny they can out of their leases because this money has a high margin percent.  They have over 8 mil acres of timberland nationwide, with over 800,000 in Georgia.  That's a lot of lease money!  If only half of these acres in Georgia went un-leased, they would lose millions!  It also creates a real problem with their financial planning because they can't predict how many acres they will lease!

At this point, I wouldn't want to lease their property even if they reduced the prices because you can't predict what they will do with these properties.  When their incomes do not meet expectations for shareholders, they will sell off some property for fast income!


----------



## tommy jacobs

*plum fool creek*

Its like i said , if you lease from plum creek your a plum fool, you can hang stands ,plant plots , and opening day they sell the land and laugh in your face,there are still good honest timber companies out there, they all are like us , we all want to make a dollar but idiotidiotidiot's like plum creek want to make a killing on ever lease,look around i just found a good company and iam starting a new club, going to look at the land this weekend,if any one is intrested call TOMMY JACOBS 678 858 3933 are leave pm  11.60 acre, no camper fees, no camp fees, and no food plot fees, that sounds pretty good to me after listening to plum creeks bull crap.


----------



## Mako22

I argree Plum Creek stinks!


----------



## blueheron

*Plum Creek*

I just cannot believe that a stock real estate company would put the interest of their investors over those of some hunters.  If I was an investor, I would insist that they pay me much less on my investment so they could keep hunters happy.  Additionally, I would insist they not plant 10% of the land in pines so hunters could plant clover,oats, etc.  You know a timber company certainly does not need to maxamize their land potential when compared to the returns of planting clover and oats.  As for camp sites, Plum Creek should consider it part of their public service to clean up old camp areas that have been abandoned when the lease is not renewed.  Never mind it might cost anywhere from several hundred to several thousands of dollars to do it. The hunters should come first.

 You don' t want them to cut the timber, you don't want them to sell the land, you don't want them to make a profit  All you want is to let you use the land like it was yours.  You should have read your lease agreement when you signed it.

Sorry for the rant and sarcasm and I understand your frustration.  But you cry babies must think Plum Creek is a charity and not a profit organization.  Buy your own land an lease it out and see how much profit you can make on it.  If you cannot do that then hunt public land.

If you think profit is a dirty word and private ownership of land is bad for the country then join the Obama Bandwagon.  By the way, if you try to join the Obama Bandwagon, leave your guns at the door.  They also do not believe in private ownership of guns.


----------



## Swamprat

Sad to say but blueheron is pretty spot on with this. 

Timber companies will survive with or without their land being leased. The lease money is just extra operating capitol. 

I was on one lease owned by a private individual who had us put down a $1000 security deposit for cleanup costs if it ever occured. Didn't like it and we got our money back after we left but they have to cover costs incurred to them by negligent lease holders. They had a bad run in the year prior when the former leasee just pulled up the tent stakes and left leaving all kinds of junk behind. It cost him around 850 bucks out of his own pocket to take care of it.

Timber companies are in the land holding business to make a profit....if the tract does not show a potential profit after a few years then they will off load it in a heartbeat if need be.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I told you so last year!


----------



## Soybean

i have always heard nothing but bad things about plum creek.  i will never lease land or join a club owned by plum creek.


----------



## seaweaver

My first year is almost in the bag.
Considering this thread started 3 years ago...when things were booming...I wonder how thing are now?
I lease my 178 ac for the county taxes on the ground...
of course....there is only 1/3 above water right now...

cw


----------



## Dog Hunter

Never had nothing but good experiences with plum creek.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

blueheron said:


> I just cannot believe that a stock real estate company would put the interest of their investors over those of some hunters.  If I was an investor, I would insist that they pay me much less on my investment so they could keep hunters happy.  Additionally, I would insist they not plant 10% of the land in pines so hunters could plant clover,oats, etc.  You know a timber company certainly does not need to maxamize their land potential when compared to the returns of planting clover and oats.  As for camp sites, Plum Creek should consider it part of their public service to clean up old camp areas that have been abandoned when the lease is not renewed.  Never mind it might cost anywhere from several hundred to several thousands of dollars to do it. The hunters should come first.
> 
> 
> You don' t want them to cut the timber, you don't want them to sell the land, you don't want them to make a profit  All you want is to let you use the land like it was yours.  You should have read your lease agreement when you signed it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and sarcasm and I understand your frustration.  But you cry babies must think Plum Creek is a charity and not a profit organization.  Buy your own land an lease it out and see how much profit you can make on it.  If you cannot do that then hunt public land.
> 
> If you think profit is a dirty word and private ownership of land is bad for the country then join the Obama Bandwagon.  By the way, if you try to join the Obama Bandwagon, leave your guns at the door.  They also do not believe in private ownership of guns.





Been with Plum Creek for about 6 years now, no problems


----------



## Jim flanders

7Mag Hunter said:


> Just got my new issue of GON, and i was surprised to
> see the number of leases avail from Plum Creek under the " I have land to lease" section....
> Maybe some folks are shy of Plum Creek, in light of how
> they have treated their lease holders this year !!!!



Property in Baldwin County, Jones county Georgia


----------

